# Ed Roth memorial/Kroozinationals car show pics



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Yesterday I attended the Ed "Big Daddy" Roth Memorial/Kroozinationals car show in Huntington, IN. I found a full size AFX 4 gear!










Here are the rest of the pics if you are interested:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v521/mrtc4w/Kroozinationals 2011/

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Pix Marty :thumbsup:
And here's one of my Faves, a somewhat *different Rat Rod. 
*coz of it's powerplant


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

And THIS Rat is Pretty cool Too !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yikes !...I'm not so sure about this one....


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rat rods galore!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

check out the headers.. our own nuther dave can wrap ho scale headers like that!! cool ratz. thanx for posting pics.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Rat rods have their place, but I would rather see a well constructed finished street rod.

MOO

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Marty  Nice shiny street rods are very cool, but don't let a modern Rat Rod fool ya, it was engineered and built with as much care and attention to details. Also, if you look back to the early days of Hot Rods, aside from the lowered look of todays slammed Rat Rods, the earliest Hot Rods were NOT shiny -highly polished Cruisers, nope. They were cobbled together street racers built on small budgets with most of the money spent on the motor, not the body work. Personally- I don't like the slammed look, BUT(IMHO) the better Highboy Rats remind me of the old Coupes and Coaches used by dirt track racers in the 40's,50's and 60's....and thats what makes me smile 
PS- sorry if I hi-jacked your thread with my opinions for which cars to highlight


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Marty  Nice shiny street rods are very cool, but don't let a modern Rat Rod fool ya, it was engineered and built with as much care and attention to details. Also, if you look back to the early days of Hot Rods, aside from the lowered look of todays slammed Rat Rods, the earliest Hot Rods were NOT shiny -highly polished Cruisers, nope. They were cobbled together street racers built on small budgets with most of the money spent on the motor, not the body work. Personally- I don't like the slammed look, BUT(IMHO) the better Highboy Rats remind me of the old Coupes and Coaches used by dirt track racers in the 40's,50's and 60's....and thats what makes me smile
> PS- sorry if I hi-jacked your thread with my opinions for which cars to highlight


I'm glad you highlighted the cars you like, that's why I posted it here. When the term "rat rod" was first introduced, it was cars like they were built back in the day. But it has gotten so overused and it is no longer cars like they were built back in the day. Now it is how much freaky can you get. I doubt cars used to have old german helmets for air cleaners, spider webs made up of steel rod, plastic skulls stuck wherever it will fit, etc... I agree with you about better Highboys, but not rats. Here is a good one from 2008:










This may be a little too shiny, but you get the idea.

The rest of the cars from 2008 are here:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v521/mrtc4w/Ed Roth Memorial 2008/

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> I'm glad you highlighted the cars you like, that's why I posted it here. When the term "rat rod" was first introduced, it was cars like they were built back in the day. But it has gotten so overused and it is no longer cars like they were built back in the day. Now it is how much freaky can you get. I doubt cars used to have old german helmets for air cleaners, spider webs made up of steel rod, plastic skulls stuck wherever it will fit, etc... I agree with you about better Highboys, but not rats. Here is a good one from 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yes Marty, I too agree with you on the evolution of the term Rat Rod, and (IMHO)dislike all the extra frilly bobbles and doodads that serve little purpose except to shock and detail. BTW- on this latest pic you just posted, I note that the front tires are Actually Motorcycle tires... now thats something you don't often see 
PS- if you followed the CBP Rat Rod thread here on HT, you'll note that I back out of entering as a Rat Rod Project and switched to the Racing Car CBP....mainly because I just couldn't compete with what people see as a contemporary Rat Rod..... as the earliest 1:1 pix I posted in that thread for inspiration were what I liked as Rat Rods, but being an old fart with old tastes, I wasn't ready for what Rats were to come


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My perfect 1:1 Rat Pix....
IMHO.... this is what I love to see as a Rat Rod....



















And................ below is my Fave


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Now if they were just early HEMI powered MoPars, they would be perfect!:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*burn out contest*

Here is the 1st entrant in the burn-out contest





 
I picked a bad seat. I didn't know they were going to stand right there!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is the 2nd entrant in the burn out contest:





 
I may get the hang of this you tube thing yet!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

